# First point!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I entered Mikasa on a whim, last minute, for a show held in early January. I only entered her one day.

Well, little Meep surprised me after winning her bred by class to go on to winner's bitch, best of winners, and best of opposite sex to her father!

The judge told me that he just LOVED her, and he nearly put her up for breed over her daddy. I got the win photo today and am beyond pleased with it. I have to nitpick like a nut to find anything to dislike about it.

If only all win photos were this nice!

It is a special photo, as I waited a very, very long time for this litter. Mikasa is my first bred by bitch, this was her first show, and her first point.

Marcato's Turn the Page "Mikasa"
GCH BOF/BOM Stuttgart's Single Action Army v Hammersmith x Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato RN TC


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG Jackie!! Congratulations! I know you are thrilled. I can't wait to see this little girl when she's all grown up.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you much! We are showing three of the six puppies this weekend...hoping to come home with more points!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Well deserved! 

I couldn't help but laugh at the nickname because it was too adorable, do you actually call her that?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If I listed it, she's called it 

Meep is the sound she made when she was little and she was agitated.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154358168445607&l=2588191155001979516

She is also known as Baby Bitch, Jeepers Meepers, and Maples LOL. The stud dog owner calls her Rabies Babies xD


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats! She deserved it. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Xeph said:


> If I listed it, she's called it
> 
> Meep is the sound she made when she was little and she was agitated.
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154358168445607&l=2588191155001979516
> ...


That just made my day  Too cute!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She was 12 days old there, haha


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, my. That tiny puppy video.
If that doesn't make you smile, nothing will! 
She's beautiful!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Spectacular! Congrats to you and beautiful Mikasa!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!! Well deserved indeed. Loved her 12 day old puppy video. So sweet!!


----------

